# horse is looking at my feet!!! why?



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bought a new paint gelding, trained to the tee. He's a perfectly behaved gentleman. The only annoying thing is that when I'm riding him, saddle or not, he turns is head and looks and my feet but, only when we are just standing there. Now, at first I thought maybe the saddle wasn't fitting properly, so I hopped on him bareback and he did it again. I got off, felt his back for knots and looked for signs of pain. Nothing... so I would like to know if it's a behaviour thing or if it warrants taking him to the vet to check. The previous owner didn't know because she had him running in the pasture for two years, only rode him when I went to look at him sooo... no help there. Any suggestions?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe he likes your boots! I am of no help. Sorry


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I am training a little Quarter Horse mare who loves to smell my feet, too. Not sure why, I've seen a lot of horses do it in the past.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I wouldnt worry- Chloe (my older mare) would turn and lick my boots when we were just standing around for a long while (mostly in between classes) And when Im practicing flex with April she will tell me "enough already!!!" and try to nip at them. 

Since your guy is standing when she does it I wouldnt think there would be any pain involved. Your feet hanging there may just catch the corner of his eye...


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> Maybe he likes your boots! I am of no help. Sorry


 
:lol: Funny


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

your feet or legs are where the cues come from. He's looking at your feet because they are the evil things that make him work... My old QH used to get irritated with me and bit my feet....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, Soda does that all the time. Only when we are standing still, he just smells them. Sometimes I rub his nose with my feet. I wouldn't worry about it unless he looks ****ed or is trying to bite.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it either. Maybe you are brushing his sides with your legs and he is looking and wondering "what in the world are you doing?"


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

well at least he doesn't BITE your feet while standing  That's what my mare does. She's getting better about it seems she has a little voice inside her head telling her to do so. haha


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I wonder if his previous owner always did the one rein stop with him. When ever I do it with my mare she licks my ankles.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Was he a trail horse? I've used my horse for leading trail rides, and when we'd stop, he'd look back to see if there are any horses behind him that are lagging!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about that, my horse does that too, he likes to sniff and rub on my boots. Look on the bright side, he can flex beautifully, lol


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

all the horses I've ever worked with have done that to one degree or another. It's like they're checking out where those cues come from. I let them sniff or nose my foot as much as they like, but no chewing allowed!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

My gelding does this when new people are on him and hes not sure, he will turn and smell there feet...very interesting but I dont think its anything to worry about. Thats really the only thing they can reach when your on them, might be a way they are still making sure its you up there or someone else who has interesting boots....lol


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

oh my horse does that all the time! usually he wants his face scratched or he is just looking. its only when were standing still-trust me tons of horses do it!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

my girl checks my feet out every time she sees me whether im riding her or not and sometimes she trys nibbling i can pop her and she just comes back for more. i think they are checking out the smell of SHOES maybe its a sign our shoes smell lol.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahahaha, my off-the-track standardbred mare does it aswell lol, and this horse i used to ride a little welsh pony, well he would turn around lick and suck on the end of my shoes, maybe its just something that makes them happy LOL


----------

